# OBS Studio 29 Beta



## Fenrir (Nov 23, 2022)

*Disclaimer: This is a test build, not a full release. This build may contain bugs or broken functionality. For production usage, we still recommend using the latest stable build of OBS. If you are willing to test this build, please let us know if you run into any issues.*

OBS Studio 29 Beta is now available for testing! This update adds new AV1 encoder support for supported Intel and AMD GPUs, as well as an upward compressor, 3-band EQ, and HEVC/ProRes support for macOS. As always, there are some tweaks, bugfixes, and other smaller feature updates.

Added support for the AMD AV1 Encoder for RDNA3 GPUs [AMD/Jim]
Added support for the Intel AV1 Encoder for Arc GPUs [Intel/Jim]
Note: CQP is available but not fully supported

Added support for the Intel HEVC Encoder [yuriy-chumak/rcdrone/Jim]
Added an upward compressor filter [pkv]
Added a 3-band equalizer filter [Jim]
Added support for native HEVC and ProRes encoders on macOS, including P010 and HDR [Developer-Ecosystem-Engineering/PatTheMav/gxalpha]
Added support for macOS Desk View [Developer-Ecosystem-Engineering]
Added update channels for opting into receiving beta/release-candidate builds to Windows [Rodney]
Work is still underway to get everything ready on the server side, updating via the built-in updater may not be available until later in the OBS 29.0 beta-testing period

Find the the full patch notes and download links for *OBS Studio 29 Beta 2* here: *https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/tag/29.0.0-beta2
Steam users*: To access the beta via Steam, right-click the OBS Studio entry in Steam or click the cog icon on the game page, select "Properties...", then navigate to "Betas" and select the "beta" option in the dropdown:


Spoiler: Steam Betas Screenshot










			https://obsproject.com/forum/attachments/1659496483190-png.85265/
		





Flatpak Beta Installation:

```
$ flatpak remote-add --if-not-exists flathub-beta https://flathub.org/beta-repo/flathub-beta.flatpakrepo

$ flatpak install flathub-beta com.obsproject.Studio
```

Please give the build a try and let us know here or in the #beta-testing channel on Discord if you have any issues. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 28, 2022)

Not sure if this has already been reported. There is a weird QList::operater[] "index out of range" warning when opening the Recording tab in the advanced output mode. It has no actual effect on functionality, other that being really annoying when a debugger is attached. STR:

Install/unpack OBS Studio 29.0.0-beta1
Open settings
Open Output
Set Output Mode to advanced
Click Recording
If it did not trigger, switch between mkv and mp4 recording format until it happens.
So far this has a 9/10 repro rate for me. I've tried building this version with the "official" Qt 6 binaries, which resulted in this screenshot and stack:




```
Qt6Cored.dll!qt_message_fatal(QtMsgType __formal, const QMessageLogContext & context, const QString & message) Line 1910    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QMessageLogger::fatal(const char * msg, ...) Line 851    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!qt_assert_x(const char * where, const char * what, const char * file, int line) Line 3284    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QList<QLayoutStruct>::operator[](__int64 i) Line 429    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QFormLayoutPrivate::setupHfwLayoutData() Line 517    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QFormLayoutPrivate::recalcHFW(int w) Line 463    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QFormLayout::setGeometry(const QRect & rect) Line 1758    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QLayoutPrivate::doResize() Line 509    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QLayout::activate() Line 1057    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QWidgetPrivate::setVisible(bool visible) Line 8239    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QWidget::setVisible(bool visible) Line 8196    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QWidgetPrivate::_q_showIfNotHidden() Line 8313    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QWidget::qt_static_metacall(QObject * _o, QMetaObject::Call _c, int _id, void * * _a) Line 724    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QMetaCallEvent::placeMetaCall(QObject * object) Line 611    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QObject::event(QEvent * e) Line 1378    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QWidget::event(QEvent * event) Line 9262    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QFrame::event(QEvent * e) Line 515    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QLabel::event(QEvent * e) Line 997    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject * receiver, QEvent * e) Line 3315    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QApplication::notify(QObject * receiver, QEvent * e) Line 3262    C++
     obs64.exe!OBSApp::notify(QObject * receiver, QEvent * e) Line 1838    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QCoreApplication::notifyInternal2(QObject * receiver, QEvent * event) Line 1026    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QCoreApplication::sendEvent(QObject * receiver, QEvent * event) Line 1443    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QCoreApplicationPrivate::sendPostedEvents(QObject * receiver, int event_type, QThreadData * data) Line 1804    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QEventDispatcherWin32::sendPostedEvents() Line 894    C++
     Qt6Guid.dll!QWindowsGuiEventDispatcher::sendPostedEvents() Line 44    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QEventDispatcherWin32::processEvents(QFlags<enum QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag> flags) Line 464    C++
>    Qt6Guid.dll!QWindowsGuiEventDispatcher::processEvents(QFlags<enum QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag> flags) Line 36    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<enum QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag> flags) Line 101    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<enum QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag> flags) Line 182    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QDialog::exec() Line 586    C++
     obs64.exe!OBSBasic::on_action_Settings_triggered() Line 4911    C++
     obs64.exe!OBSBasic::on_settingsButton_clicked() Line 7780    C++
     obs64.exe!OBSBasic::qt_static_metacall(QObject * _o, QMetaObject::Call _c, int _id, void * * _a) Line 2604    C++
     obs64.exe!OBSBasic::qt_metacall(QMetaObject::Call _c, int _id, void * * _a) Line 2794    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QMetaObject::metacall(QObject * object, QMetaObject::Call cl, int idx, void * * argv) Line 289    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!doActivate<0>(QObject * sender, int signal_index, void * * argv) Line 4001    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QMetaObject::activate(QObject * sender, const QMetaObject * m, int local_signal_index, void * * argv) Line 4033    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QAbstractButton::clicked(bool _t1) Line 369    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QAbstractButtonPrivate::emitClicked() Line 381    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QAbstractButtonPrivate::click() Line 373    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QAbstractButton::mouseReleaseEvent(QMouseEvent * e) Line 974    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QWidget::event(QEvent * event) Line 8826    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QAbstractButton::event(QEvent * e) Line 931    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QPushButton::event(QEvent * e) Line 687    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject * receiver, QEvent * e) Line 3315    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QApplication::notify(QObject * receiver, QEvent * e) Line 2803    C++
     obs64.exe!OBSApp::notify(QObject * receiver, QEvent * e) Line 1838    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QCoreApplication::notifyInternal2(QObject * receiver, QEvent * event) Line 1026    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QCoreApplication::sendSpontaneousEvent(QObject * receiver, QEvent * event) Line 1457    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QApplicationPrivate::sendMouseEvent(QWidget * receiver, QMouseEvent * event, QWidget * alienWidget, QWidget * nativeWidget, QWidget * * buttonDown, QPointer<QWidget> & lastMouseReceiver, bool spontaneous, bool onlyDispatchEnterLeave) Line 2387    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QWidgetWindow::handleMouseEvent(QMouseEvent * event) Line 625    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QWidgetWindow::event(QEvent * event) Line 242    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QApplicationPrivate::notify_helper(QObject * receiver, QEvent * e) Line 3315    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QApplication::notify(QObject * receiver, QEvent * e) Line 3266    C++
     obs64.exe!OBSApp::notify(QObject * receiver, QEvent * e) Line 1838    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QCoreApplication::notifyInternal2(QObject * receiver, QEvent * event) Line 1026    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QCoreApplication::sendSpontaneousEvent(QObject * receiver, QEvent * event) Line 1457    C++
     Qt6Guid.dll!QGuiApplicationPrivate::processMouseEvent(QWindowSystemInterfacePrivate::MouseEvent * e) Line 2250    C++
     Qt6Guid.dll!QGuiApplicationPrivate::processWindowSystemEvent(QWindowSystemInterfacePrivate::WindowSystemEvent * e) Line 1999    C++
     Qt6Guid.dll!QWindowSystemInterface::sendWindowSystemEvents(QFlags<enum QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag> flags) Line 1109    C++
     Qt6Guid.dll!QWindowsGuiEventDispatcher::sendPostedEvents() Line 45    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QEventDispatcherWin32::processEvents(QFlags<enum QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag> flags) Line 464    C++
     Qt6Guid.dll!QWindowsGuiEventDispatcher::processEvents(QFlags<enum QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag> flags) Line 36    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QEventLoop::processEvents(QFlags<enum QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag> flags) Line 101    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QEventLoop::exec(QFlags<enum QEventLoop::ProcessEventsFlag> flags) Line 182    C++
     Qt6Cored.dll!QCoreApplication::exec() Line 1347    C++
     Qt6Guid.dll!QGuiApplication::exec() Line 1860    C++
     Qt6Widgetsd.dll!QApplication::exec() Line 2596    C++
     obs64.exe!run_program(std::basic_fstream<char,std::char_traits<char>> & logFile, int argc, char * * argv) Line 2460    C++
     obs64.exe!main(int argc, char * * argv) Line 3347    C++
     obs64.exe!WinMain(HINSTANCE__ * __formal, HINSTANCE__ * __formal, char * __formal, int __formal) Line 50    C++
     obs64.exe!invoke_main() Line 107    C++
     obs64.exe!__scrt_common_main_seh() Line 288    C++
     obs64.exe!__scrt_common_main() Line 331    C++
     obs64.exe!WinMainCRTStartup(void * __formal) Line 17    C++
     kernel32.dll!00007fff9b12244d()    Unknown
     ntdll.dll!00007fff9c04dfb8()    Unknown
```

I'm unsure if this is a Qt6 bug or an OBS Studio bug.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 28, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> Not sure if this has already been reported. There is a weird QList::operater[] "index out of range" warning when opening the Recording tab in the advanced output mode. It has no actual effect on functionality, other that being really annoying when a debugger is attached. STR:
> 
> Install/unpack OBS Studio 29.0.0-beta1
> Open settings
> ...



This was observed in pre-beta testing internally, but it only occurs in Debug builds, which should not affect end users. We elected to bump Qt for the beta to see if we can determine the cause and produce a fix during the beta period, as we would not be changing deps after the beta had started except for critical bug fixes or rollbacks.


----------



## Xaymar (Nov 29, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> This was observed in pre-beta testing internally, but it only occurs in Debug builds, which should not affect end users. We elected to bump Qt for the beta to see if we can determine the cause and produce a fix during the beta period, as we would not be changing deps after the beta had started except for critical bug fixes or rollbacks.


For the time being I've commented out line 4754 (setWordWrap()), which triggers the problem. Sadly couldn't figure out why this happens, but it appears to be caused by Qt6 itself, and not by OBS Studio.

Edit: To explain why I believe this to be triggered by Qt6, the QFormLayout hfwLayouts should be of size 11, but is of size 10 only. Somehow it skipped counting the necessary entry for the QLabel widget that gets added, but only if it is set to Word-wrap.


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 29, 2022)

Xaymar said:


> For the time being I've commented out line 4754 (setWordWrap()), which triggers the problem. Sadly couldn't figure out why this happens, but it appears to be caused by Qt6 itself, and not by OBS Studio.
> 
> Edit: To explain why I believe this to be triggered by Qt6, the QFormLayout hfwLayouts should be of size 11, but is of size 10 only. Somehow it skipped counting the necessary entry for the QLabel widget that gets added, but only if it is set to Word-wrap.


That is a useful hint for us to look into. Thank you.


----------



## TheGameMechanics (Nov 29, 2022)

Not sure what additional information I should give, but will try my best - ask for anything that is lacking/missing:

I have updated to OBS 29 to test it and the first thing I noticed was that the OBS Virtual Cam button, while it does let me start and stop it, does nothing. I've checked in various other programs (discord, Skype, etc) and it's a black screen when I select OBS Virtual Camera. I've not got any other virtual camera plugins (Exeldros Virtual Cam filter, for example) installed, and it works in OBS 27.


----------



## marielledriessen (Nov 29, 2022)

When can we expect the new version to go live? Sometimes my computer (windows 11) crashes with the 28.1.2 version because of using to much CPU


----------



## RytoEX (Nov 29, 2022)

TheGameMechanics said:


> Not sure what additional information I should give, but will try my best - ask for anything that is lacking/missing:
> 
> I have updated to OBS 29 to test it and the first thing I noticed was that the OBS Virtual Cam button, while it does let me start and stop it, does nothing. I've checked in various other programs (discord, Skype, etc) and it's a black screen when I select OBS Virtual Camera. I've not got any other virtual camera plugins (Exeldros Virtual Cam filter, for example) installed, and it works in OBS 27.


OBS 29.0.0 Beta 1 Virtual Camera works fine in Discord for me. Please provide a log file and detailed steps to reproduce the issue. Please note that the virtual camera may not work with portable zip installations unless you uninstall and reinstall the virtual camera DLLs.



marielledriessen said:


> When can we expect the new version to go live? Sometimes my computer (windows 11) crashes with the 28.1.2 version because of using to much CPU


We don't currently provide public release dates. If you are having issues with OBS Studio 28.x, please seek assistance in the OBS Studio Support section of the forum or on our Discord server.


----------



## Nightcrawla (Nov 30, 2022)

Hey all! I'm running OBS Beta 29 in portable mode, but having issues with Quicksync AV1 Recording... It fails to record with this message.


Mind you I can record with all of the other encoders just fine without that message popping up, Only with Quicksync AV1 is the problem.
It won't record 90% of the time unless I change the output file format. Sometimes it will work with outputting to mkv, but most of the time not, and the same goes for mp4, sometimes it will record, most of the time not, unless I switch between file formats constantly will I be able to record.
In my system I'm running 2 graphics cards. In my main top slot is an Intel Arc A380 hooked up to my displays, and in the second pcie slot a Nvidia GTX 1660 with no displays hooked up to it. Before the beta was released I compiled a build of OBS with Intels AV1 additions on github. I to am running that in portable mode with no issues recording in AV1 only this beta build I'm having the issues.
Intel Arc Driver: 31.0.101.3802
Nvidia Studio Driver: 526.98
Windows 11 Pro 22H2
Log File: https://obsproject.com/logs/0KHLMvKu6NFeKWF-
and ofcourse I'm attaching the log file that should have successful starts of AV1 recording and the fails of it starting as well. Thank You so much for such a great program. You guys are awesome for working on it for so many years.


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 1, 2022)

Nightcrawla said:


> Hey all! I'm running OBS Beta 29 in portable mode, but having issues with Quicksync AV1 Recording... It fails to record with this message.
> 
> Mind you I can record with all of the other encoders just fine without that message popping up, Only with Quicksync AV1 is the problem.
> It won't record 90% of the time unless I change the output file format. Sometimes it will work with outputting to mkv, but most of the time not, and the same goes for mp4, sometimes it will record, most of the time not, unless I switch between file formats constantly will I be able to record.


Thank you for the feedback! Instead of changing the file format, have you tried waiting a minute or two (or several), changing nothing, and then trying to record again? I've run into a similar issue when making multiple short recordings very quickly, but I seem to be able to record again after the error has occurred if I just wait.



Nightcrawla said:


> In my system I'm running 2 graphics cards. In my main top slot is an Intel Arc A380 hooked up to my displays, and in the second pcie slot a Nvidia GTX 1660 with no displays hooked up to it. Before the beta was released I compiled a build of OBS with Intels AV1 additions on github. I to am running that in portable mode with no issues recording in AV1 only this beta build I'm having the issues.


There were some changes between the PR and the final result that was merged into OBS for this beta release. We will be making iterative fixes during this beta period to hopefully address all such issues.


----------



## Nightcrawla (Dec 1, 2022)

Good Afternoon everyone, I've redownloaded a fresh version of the OBS 29 Beta. Using only one scene and 3 sources, AvermediaLiveGamer4k CapCard, Default Desktop Audio (Digital Optical Out from motherboard), and a USB Line-In source. I'm still getting the random aforementioned "Failed to start recording" message popup when trying to record with Quicksync AV1 and now even get a random OBS crash when trying to start recording with Quicksync H.264.



RytoEX said:


> Thank you for the feedback! Instead of changing the file format, have you tried waiting a minute or two (or several), changing nothing, and then trying to record again? I've run into a similar issue when making multiple short recordings very quickly, but I seem to be able to record again after the error has occurred if I just wait.


Thank you for the reply! This time around I did do what you suggested. Instead of changing file formats (I left it on mp4 for output), I've waited a couple of minutes between starting a record without changing any file format. I still have the same result where it will randomly allow me to start recording, or fail to start. Below I will leave another Log showing a successful start of the Quicksync AV1 encoder, a successful start of the Quicksync H.264 encoder, then failed starts from the QS-AV1 encoder followed by a successful start of the AV1 encoder (after waiting a few minutes of receiving the failed to start popup), followed by the eventual crash of OBS when switching back to starting a record using the QS-H.264 encoder. Will attach crash log as well.



RytoEX said:


> There were some changes between the PR and the final result that was merged into OBS for this beta release. We will be making iterative fixes during this beta period to hopefully address all such issues.


I have no issues using the build with the PR additions. I can switch in between file formats and any encoder without any popup messages or crashes. I can run a log for that if you guys are interested. I don't want to be a pest or anything... maybe it might just be my system? I don't see anyone else really posting on here with the same problems with this beta. Maybe they are on github, I haven't looked yet tbh.

Disclaimer: That build was my very first time compiling something from github so there are a few things left out then what is in the beta, maybe a whole lot lol, I wouldn't know just glancing at it. It doesn't have VirtualCam (Intentionally left it out) and I also noticed it doesn't have an option to add a browser source in my scenes (not sure why). I was just happy to be able to test/record Intel's AV1!
Again thank you all for the brilliant work you do.


----------



## Nightcrawla (Dec 1, 2022)

In context here is the log file from my (first time) build of OBS using the PR/Commit additions for Intel AV1 support. (I know you said there where other changes made in from the PR to the beta release) Just wanted to add in another log from another OBS build in case you guys may see something different. I won't be a pest anymore I promise lol!

1) OBS Base Version 28.1.2
2) Added PR/Commit additions from here: obs-studio-5987f42497de18b23cbe8b0841c2a603a2d7c67e.zip
3) Then compiled using the Wiki-build Guide
This build again doesn't have VirtualCam (Intentional) and no option to add a browser source in my scenes (unintentional)

In this log you will see this is the exact order I ran the test recordings with mp4 being set as the output for all of them.
(Quicksync-AV1 | Quicksync-H.264 | CPU SVT-AV1 P10 | NVENC P7 | CPU x264 Medium | Quicksync-AV1 | Quicksync-H.264 | Quicksync-AV1 | Quicksync-H.264)

No QS-H.264 OBS crashes, no failed to start popups from QS-AV1, using multiple encoders back to back all in one OBS session. Hope this helps in someway. Much appreciated.

Edit: If this is not what you need and if there is anything specific you would like me to test, just let me know... I've got the time.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 1, 2022)

Beta 2 has been released! This includes changes that were causing issues with QSV (including AV1 support).

Please updated to Beta 2 if you were having issues with QSV and let us know if they are resolved or still an issue. Thanks!


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 1, 2022)

Nightcrawla said:


> Good Afternoon everyone, I've redownloaded a fresh version of the OBS 29 Beta. Using only one scene and 3 sources, AvermediaLiveGamer4k CapCard, Default Desktop Audio (Digital Optical Out from motherboard), and a USB Line-In source. I'm still getting the random aforementioned "Failed to start recording" message popup when trying to record with Quicksync AV1 and now even get a random OBS crash when trying to start recording with Quicksync H.264.


Redownloading OBS Studio 29 Beta 1 is unlikely to change the behavior. You would need to wait until new beta versions are available or test new builds from CI. Beta 2 is now available, so you should retest in that.



Nightcrawla said:


> Thank you for the reply! This time around I did do what you suggested. Instead of changing file formats (I left it on mp4 for output), I've waited a couple of minutes between starting a record without changing any file format. I still have the same result where it will randomly allow me to start recording, or fail to start. Below I will leave another Log showing a successful start of the Quicksync AV1 encoder, a successful start of the Quicksync H.264 encoder, then failed starts from the QS-AV1 encoder followed by a successful start of the AV1 encoder (after waiting a few minutes of receiving the failed to start popup), followed by the eventual crash of OBS when switching back to starting a record using the QS-H.264 encoder.


Let's focus on one thing at a time. No switching encoders. No switching file formats. Just start with AV1, and keep trying AV1 until it doesn't work. Then wait, then periodically keep trying to see if it starts working again.



Nightcrawla said:


> I have no issues using the build with the PR additions. I can switch in between file formats and any encoder without any popup messages or crashes. I can run a log for that if you guys are interested. I don't want to be a pest or anything... maybe it might just be my system? I don't see anyone else really posting on here with the same problems with this beta. Maybe they are on github, I haven't looked yet tbh.


As I mentioned myself, I've run into a similar issue when making multiple short recordings very quickly, but I seem to be able to record again after the error has occurred if I just wait. It's not just you. Some people report items privately to us rather than publicly, and perhaps there is not a large intersection of "people with AV1 capable Intel GPUs" and "people testing OBS Studio 29 Beta releases" and "people who want to report issues". Don't worry about this point.



Nightcrawla said:


> Disclaimer: That build was my very first time compiling something from github so there are a few things left out then what is in the beta, maybe a whole lot lol, I wouldn't know just glancing at it. It doesn't have VirtualCam (Intentionally left it out) and I also noticed it doesn't have an option to add a browser source in my scenes (not sure why). I was just happy to be able to test/record Intel's AV1!
> Again thank you all for the brilliant work you do.


Generally speaking, you can just use our build scripts instead of manually building yourself. VirtualCam will still be missing, but everything else should work out of the box. You can also just download builds from GitHub PRs that are labeled "Seeking Testers" without building yourself.



Nightcrawla said:


> In context here is the log file from my (first time) build of OBS using the PR/Commit additions for Intel AV1 support. (I know you said there where other changes made in from the PR to the beta release) Just wanted to add in another log from another OBS build in case you guys may see something different. I won't be a pest anymore I promise lol!
> 
> 1) OBS Base Version 28.1.2
> 2) Added PR/Commit additions from here: obs-studio-5987f42497de18b23cbe8b0841c2a603a2d7c67e.zip
> ...


This was already known, but thank you for the data nonetheless.

As posted above, Beta 2 is now out with some fixes. Please check if that fixes any of the issues that you observed.


----------



## Nightcrawla (Dec 2, 2022)

Beta 2 did resolve all the issues I was having with QSV. No more QSV-AV1 Failing to start, and no OBS crash with QSV-H.264. Even though it was all Jim's fault :p you guys nailed my problems for sure. You guys are legends. 
RytoEX thx so much for your inputs, and yes waiting after my short records on beta 1 would eventually allow me to start an AV1 record again. You were spot on with that. Thank you all so much.​


RytoEX said:


> Generally speaking, you can just use our build scripts instead of manually building yourself. VirtualCam will still be missing, but everything else should work out of the box. You can also just download builds from GitHub PRs that are labeled "Seeking Testers" without building yourself.


I did not know this, thx for the information!​


----------



## bc9448 (Dec 2, 2022)

See Forums > Development > General Development #post-594522 "VLC Playlist Shuffle" for original.

When using the VLC program, if you make a playlist and choose, "Repeat" + "Shuffle", it plays the video once and reshuffles before playing again.
In stable 28.1.2 and 29.beta-2 builds, the only time the VLS playlist is shuffled is when the <ok> button is pressed in the "VLC Video Source Properties". It is desirable to have the Shuffle and Loop work similar to the stand-alone player.


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 3, 2022)

Thank you for the feedback. The button in VLC is actually labeled "Random", not "Shuffle", though it does operate more like "Shuffle" (play each item in a list in randomized order once until the list is exhausted). This sounds like GitHub Issue 3597, where we concluded that this is working as designed, and that changes to the behavior would be a feature request. A feature request was subsequently opened here.


----------



## QmiiProductions (Dec 3, 2022)

Where's the mac build for beta 2?


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 3, 2022)

QmiiProductions said:


> Where's the mac build for beta 2?


The changes in Beta 2 were mostly Windows-specific, so it hadn't been uploaded. I've uploaded the macOS Beta 2 builds now, though I don't think they differ much.


----------



## derthaller (Dec 3, 2022)

Hey, i got my RTX 4080 and i tried to use the NVENC AV1 Encoder.
But as soon as i hit Recording i got the prompt: 






This happend on the OBS V 29 and OBS V 28.
I DDU bevor installing the new Card and tried the Game and Studio Driver Version of Geforce Expirience.


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 3, 2022)

derthaller said:


> This happend on the OBS V 29 and OBS V 28.


If this also happens on OBS Studio 28, then this is not a new issue to the OBS Studio 29 Beta. This thread is for feedback that is specific to the OBS Studio 28 beta. If you have been experiencing an issue with previous or current stable releases of OBS, please seek assistance in the OBS Studio Support section of the forum or on our Discord server.


----------



## Verner (Dec 4, 2022)

Hello. I'm using the Recording tab in OBS for my second Twitch stream. In the list of video encoders, I could not find those that can use the Quick Sync H264 from the Intel Arc A380 video card. They are not there yet in OBS 29 Beta 2?


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 4, 2022)

Verner said:


> Hello. I'm using the Recording tab in OBS for my second Twitch stream. In the list of video encoders, I could not find those that can use the Quick Sync H264 from the Intel Arc A380 video card. They are not there yet in OBS 29 Beta 2?


Custom Output (FFmpeg) lists codecs directly from FFmpeg. If they are not available in FFmpeg 5.1.2, then they are not listed. We added support for QSV AV1 directly in OBS in the standard recording modes.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 4, 2022)

derthaller said:


> Hey, i got my RTX 4080 and i tried to use the NVENC AV1 Encoder.
> But as soon as i hit Recording i got the prompt:
> 
> 
> ...


You are using an unsupported video format (BGRA) in Settings -> Video. You'll want to set that back to NV12, or P010 if you are trying to record HDR.


----------



## tphakala (Dec 7, 2022)

I am running a live feed of my bird feeders and I switched to OBS 29 beta 2 recently. Last night youtube stream disconnected unexpectedly, OBS stats were showing that feed was live but no data was reported being sent, OBS was also so locked up that I had to kill it from Windows task manager.
Logs containing this event are at https://obsproject.com/logs/pAykSwpWpMxqVUkP
Hardware is 11th Gen Intel NUC


----------



## tphakala (Dec 10, 2022)

Stream disconnection problem reoccurred again, latest log at https://obsproject.com/logs/tJ651QxMqKL6VptN


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 10, 2022)

tphakala said:


> Stream disconnection problem reoccurred again, latest log at https://obsproject.com/logs/tJ651QxMqKL6VptN


Everything in that log, including the large amount of dynamic bitrate adjustments, indicate that there is an issue with your connection. Please see our guide: https://obsproject.com/kb/stream-connection-troubleshooting

I do not see anything to indicate this is an issue specifically with OBS 29.


----------



## derthaller (Dec 10, 2022)

Fenrir said:


> You are using an unsupported video format (BGRA) in Settings -> Video. You'll want to set that back to NV12, or P010 if you are trying to record HDR.


I dont Record in HDR, but it worked on NV12... Why is that?


----------



## derthaller (Dec 10, 2022)

RytoEX said:


> If this also happens on OBS Studio 28, then this is not a new issue to the OBS Studio 29 Beta. This thread is for feedback that is specific to the OBS Studio 28 beta. If you have been experiencing an issue with previous or current stable releases of OBS, please seek assistance in the OBS Studio Support section of the forum or on our Discord server.


I did Post it there, they said i should Post it here...


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 10, 2022)

derthaller said:


> I dont Record in HDR..


Then you should be using NV12 unless you know exactly why you need to change it.


----------



## derthaller (Dec 10, 2022)

Fenrir said:


> Then you should be using NV12 unless you know exactly why you need to change it.


I changed from NV12 to BRGA because the colors looked washed out, like there was Grey all over it.


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 10, 2022)

We're deep back in normal support territory, as none of that should be different between 28 and 29, so please create a new thread in the appropriate support section, or use our Discord for more assistance. This doesn't sound related to Beta.


----------



## recstudiogr (Dec 11, 2022)

hi do you plan to intergrade 
obs-text-slideshow plugin in obs future updates?​


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 11, 2022)

We do not manage or update third party plugins. Please contact the developer.


----------



## recstudiogr (Dec 12, 2022)

Fenrir said:


> We do not manage or update third party plugins. Please contact the developer.


thank you for the response but i was meant if you have a plan to intergrade the same faction as the  plugin i was mentioned not the actual plugin


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 12, 2022)

recstudiogr said:


> thank you for the response but i was meant if you have a plan to intergrade the same faction as the  plugin i was mentioned not the actual plugin


This thread is for reporting issues with the beta, not for feature requests. Please check the Ideas page instead.


----------



## Texas wolverines (Dec 15, 2022)

Hey all today I was trying to import my videos in Davinci resolve 18 and could only get the audio to show up. The video files play find in windows media player just fine but video doesn't show up in the video editor just the audio, so I did some digging. I opened the video properties on one of the videos I recorded in AV1 file type MKV I looked at the details tab and saw that there was missing video Info
and audio information note in the pic I have attach 




Now i change the file type to MP4 but kept the av1 encoding and looked at the same information and mp4 file had everything filled in on the video and audio info note pic number two .



and also, the mp4 video showed up just fine in the video editor so with that being said is this a bug or not or am i missing something here???


----------



## Fenrir (Dec 15, 2022)

Please check with a media player if the file plays back. Windows can't read AV1 metadata by default, and might require an additional codec installation, but the video files play just fine in something like VLC or MPV. You'd have to ask Blackmagic if Resolve supports AV1 though. It's also very likely that it doesn't.


----------



## tphakala (Dec 20, 2022)

New quicksync encoder on 29 beta 2 seems ignore "Output > Encoder Settings > Rate Control" setting, it defaults to CBR no matter you have selected in gui.

08:56:47.735: >>> new qsv encoder
08:56:47.735: [qsv encoder: 'advanced_video_stream'] settings:
08:56:47.735:     rate_control:   CBR
08:56:47.735:     target_bitrate: 4000
08:56:47.735:     fps_num:        25
08:56:47.735:     fps_den:        1
08:56:47.735:     width:          1920
08:56:47.735:     height:         1080
08:56:47.735: [qsv encoder: 'advanced_video_stream'] debug info:
08:56:47.762:     impl:           D3D11
08:56:47.762:     surf:           D3D11
08:56:47.820:     m_nSurfNum:     11
08:56:47.821:     m_nTaskPool:    4
08:56:47.821:     major:          1
08:56:47.821:     minor:          35
08:56:47.821: ---------------------------------


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 20, 2022)

tphakala said:


> New quicksync encoder on 29 beta 2 seems ignore "Output > Encoder Settings > Rate Control" setting, it defaults to CBR no matter you have selected in gui.
> 
> 08:56:47.735: >>> new qsv encoder
> 08:56:47.735: [qsv encoder: 'advanced_video_stream'] settings:
> ...


This does not happen on my machine. Please provide a full log file, and also please retest in OBS Studio 29 Beta 3.


----------



## tphakala (Dec 20, 2022)

Upgraded to 29 beta 3, still only CBR reported being active no matter which rate control I have selected.



			https://obsproject.com/logs/rNTOMhmOg-Gk8E8J


----------



## RytoEX (Dec 20, 2022)

When streaming, CBR is enforced by service recommendations that require/recommend it. You can disable this by checking the "Ignore streaming service setting recommendations" in the Stream settings page. However, this is generally not recommended, and particularly YouTube (in your case) still lists CBR as the recommended setting here.

That said, this isn't something new or unique to the OBS Studio 29 beta, as OBS Studio has functioned this way for quite some time. This thread is focused on issues specific or new to the OBS Studio 29 beta. For questions not specific to the OBS Studio 29 beta, please seek assistance in the OBS Studio Support section of the forum or on our Discord server.


----------



## Nightcrawla (Jan 1, 2023)

Hello all, so I updated to the latest Intel Arc/Iris Xe Graphics Driver 31.0.101.4032 and lost the ability to record with Intel QSV AV1, the option to record/stream with Quicksync h.264 is still there though. I'm using OBS 29 Beta 3 build.


----------



## RytoEX (Jan 3, 2023)

Nightcrawla said:


> Hello all, so I updated to the latest Intel Arc/Iris Xe Graphics Driver 31.0.101.4032 and lost the ability to record with Intel QSV AV1, the option to record/stream with Quicksync h.264 is still there though. I'm using OBS 29 Beta 3 build.


We would need an OBS log for more information before attempting to troubleshoot this.


----------



## odlg (Jan 5, 2023)

I installed obs 29 beta from flatpak on ubuntu 22.04 on a HP laptop with an AMD 5650U with Renoir graphics. obs does not detect hardware encoding ability. I have attached vainfo and obs verbose output.


----------



## ASmallCaterpillar (Sunday at 5:46 PM)

*Major Issue* with new *Hardware ProRes encoder on Mac* and multi-track audio recordings inside Premiere Pro.

Versions 15.0+ of Premiere Pro (upto PP 2023 latest) do not play anything other than the first track when ProRes .mkv recordings are made and remuxed to .mov.

Occasionally the audio will play in Premiere Pro, for around 30s-1min or until Premiere Pro Windows focus is lost.

Version 14.9 and below of Premiere Pro operate fine (but are pretty old now so not worth using due to loss of Dynamic Link integration with other Adobe Apps e.g. After Effects).

There is a major issue here, likely due to .mkv timings being limited to ms i.e. only exact divisions of 1000ms return correct frame numbers e.g. 50fps or 62.5fps (likely why recordings at 60fps show as 62.5fps)

.MOV doesn't have this issue it seems but means Mac Hardware ProRes can't be used in a professional workflow due to risk of  file loss if .MOV header fails to be written - crash proof recordings essential, which only MKV ensures

Seems there was a similar issue here with the StreamFX FFMPEG implementation of ProRes, and a video of it happening here: https://community.adobe.com/t5/prem...remiere-pro-15-2-opening/m-p/12029163#M345973


----------



## Nightcrawla (Monday at 3:34 AM)

RytoEX said:


> We would need an OBS log for more information before attempting to troubleshoot this.


Sorry I wasn't home for a few days... I've since updated to OBS 29 Release, however same issue as beta 3. With latest Intel Arc Driver 31.0.101.4032, Intel QSV AV1 is missing under the Settings>Ouput>Recording tab from OBS 29 Release and Beta 3. Quicksync h.264 is still there though under both Streaming and Recording tabs. If I roll back to a previous Arc driver version (31.0.101.3959) AV1 shows back up in the Recording list. Here is the log from the current new release of OBS 29 running on driver version .4032 from Intel. https://obsproject.com/logs/Sf95Z1OeuGp8M9U1
If you want me to roll back the Intel Driver and send you the log for that since that one does have AV1 show up in the recording tab on both beta 3 and Release versions, I can do that as well if you'd like. Thank you guys for a great release as always! Excellent work.


----------



## Nightcrawla (Monday at 4:21 AM)

https://obsproject.com/logs/OzBWwGqNDmV0jU8r - OBS 29 Release
Here is the log on Intel Arc Driver: 31.0.101.3959 where all the options show up. Quicksync H.264/HEVC on both Streaming and Recording tabs along with QS AV1 as well under the recording tab. Forgot to mention on the last post that not only was AV1 gone, but QS HEVC was also gone on both Streaming/Recording tabs as well using Intel Arc Driver: 31.0.101.4032


----------



## Xaymar (Yesterday at 8:26 AM)

For Plugin developers who also run into this issue: The final OBS Studio 29.0.0 releases uses the 2023-01-06 obs-deps on Windows, instead of the 2022-11-21 obs-deps that are used in the CI workflow.yml file. Mainly affects Qt6Core, which has a conflicting QObject::setObjectName(...) export.


----------

